# Shoulder Twitching and slight limp



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

If she is limping and twitching I would assume she is in pain and probably should be seen right away. Even if the vet wants her to rest and stay off of it she might need pain medicine.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for responding. I think the aspirin is kicking in. She ate her lunch, although it's almost time for supper. She seems to be resting easier. I think I panicked. I'm going to watch her for the next hour or so to see if the pain returns. If it does I will call the vet. 

Thanks for responding. Don't you just hate it when people ask for advice and then don't take it :doh:.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

LOL!!!

Sometimes it drives me nuts. But in this case you are the one there with her. You know her.  I can only respond from your original post and the twitching concerned me enough to say talk to the vet. 
Helie has had a limp now and again and I did the wait and see knowing we had an appointment in the next few days too. 

Keep us posted and I will keep Rileah in my thoughts.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I appreciate you thoughts. I got panicked again and called the emergency vet. He also thinks that her shoulder is throbbing due to pain, most likely a sprain or a strain. He said to give her aspirin every 8 hours tonight and see how she is in the morning. If there isn't any improvement then we will bring her in. What in the world did she do while we were gone! Poor baby!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers, hope she is feeling better soon. 
Did you leave a radio on, maybe she was dancing around.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the healing thoughts and prayers! 

I think maybe there was some dancing going on! I keep asking her and the cats what happened but nobody's talking, it makes me a little suspicious! 

She is not any better this morning and she won't eat anything, not even peanut butter so I will be taking her to the vet shortly. Praying that she gets a little relief from her pain and it's nothing serious!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope it's nothing serious, I'll be thinking about you and your girl.


Keep us posted.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Good luck at the vet, hoping for a speedy recovery


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

The diagnosis was a spinal injury. The vet doesn't think it is too serious and she should be on the mend in a couple of days. He gave us Deramaxx to give her once a day. The on call vet is going to send all the information to our regular vet so when we are there on Tuesday she can take a look and make sure she is on the mend. If she isn't doing better then they will do x-rays on Tuesday to see if there is something else going on. 

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers, I am relieved and the medicine seems to be kicking in for Rileah. She ate soon after we got home so I know she is feeling better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rileah*

So glad you took her to the emergency vet and they gave her some meds.
Please let us know what your vet says on Tuesday. I think they may have to xray to make sure what is wrong.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought I would update on the week we've had so far. On Monday I went to work and realized that I had a 6 am meeting on Tuesday so I wouldn't be able to drop Rileah off at the vet on that morning because they don't open until 7 am. No big deal her back was doing great so I called them and changed the day to Wednesday. Tuesday morning I got up and Rileah had thrown up four times during the night. Crap, I had just changed the vet day to Wednesday. Rileah's other momma said she would take her to the vet and just be late for work.

The vet checked her back and said it looked fine and the meds for her back had probably upset her stomach so we were to stop giving them to her. She also gave her a shot to settle her stomach. I didn't feed her breakfast on Tuesday morning to help settle her stomach and I fed her boiled chicken and rice on Tuesday night. She threw up shortly after supper. I was getting a little worried at this point. I went to bed praying that she would be better by this morning.

This morning I got up and our poor girl had been sick several times during the night. 
We called the vet and the vet said to bring her back in. We did and the vet examined her and couldn't find anything wrong. She gave her some pills to settle her stomach and told us no water or food for eight hours and then we are to introduce both very slowly, like teaspoons at a time. If she is still throwing up in the morning we are to take her immediately to the vet for tests and she will probably have to stay for a couple of days. Please, please keep our girl in your thoughts. I am so worried about her.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending healthy thoughts to Rileah...


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So sorry! Sending up prayers!!! ♥


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, sending healing vibes and prayers for your girl. I hope she has good night with no throwing up.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for sending healing thoughts to Rileah. She had a great night so I have my fingers crossed that she is on the mend. I sure didn't realize how sensitive her stomach is.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have been through, and still go through even now, shoulder issues with Liam.

Here is a post I did as to what the issue for him turned out to be.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ogy-breed-standard/81849-shoulder-injury.html


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, Rob. Now her back is better but she is throwing up.

I thought she was on the mend but I spoke too soon. Back to the vet this afternoon because of more vomiting. She has to stay overnight this time. They are giving her IV's and then running some tests and taking x-rays in the morning. We miss our girl, I sure hope they figure out what is going on with her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry that she had to spend night at vet. Sending prayers for clean bill and comeback home tomorrow.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

Hope she is doing better...


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I hope everything turns out ok. We had a similar incident a few years ago and had to take Jesse in. She was in for 2 days and when we checked her out our vet said do you want the good news first or the bad news. I opted for the good news. She just had a really bad stomach ache. The bad news was it cost us $700 to find that out. Hope you have similar good news.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you all for your continued prayers! They did blood work this morning and everything came back normal. Her white blood cell count is a little high but not much. She does have a small amount of blood in her urine so she could have a urinary tract infection and that could account for the white blood cell count. They are giving her antibiotics for that. They took x-rays and couldn't see any sort of blockage. They started her on canned food this afternoon and are hoping for no more vomiting. If she does get sick again then the vet suggested an ultrasound at a specialist to rule out a linear blockage (whatever that means). They are keeping her overnight again tonight to keep an eye on her. Hopefully there will be no more stomach upset and we can bring her home tomorrow.

I really want her to be healthy and at home, the house just isn't the same without her.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tayla's Mom, I hope so too!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is your girl doing? Did you bring her back home?


----------

